# Smoked Mullet Dip



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Used Wades recipe. Never disappoints.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wife and I were just driving down Canal talking about getting the boat out and throwing the net.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are thick. These came from Tarklin Bayou.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the call.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Thanks for the call.


I didn't catch them. A buddy threw a net last night for them. Thought about going later though.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang that looks good!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I didn't catch them. A buddy threw a net last night for them. Thought about going later though.


Got stuff to do, I'll help ya clean em though.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow! 
Never had it but dang that looks good! Could have put a few more on but I guess some air flow was needed huh :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir......ain't done no dip this year yet!!! Need to save me a container ifin you made it w/ that smoked cream cheese you did so I can see what it's like!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If you don't bring me some, I'm gonna kick you square in the pecker...


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you share the recipe? I got a smoker this year and so far have only smokeed sheepshead since its all I've gotten my hands on. The dip has come out great but in really looking forward to smoking mullet or king. Interested to see other folks recipes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search for Wades Tuna Dip on here. There is a few threads with it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yessir......ain't done no dip this year yet!!! Need to save me a container ifin you made it w/ that smoked cream cheese you did so I can see what it's like!!!!


Yeah I used some smoked cream cheese in it. Turned out awesome.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wade's Tuna Dip



Ingredients:



About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.

3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese

2 Bunches Green Onions

1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)

½ cup sweet relish

1 cup diced jalapenos

½ cup dill relish

Garlic Salt

Dash of dill weed

Cayenne Pepper

Lemon juice

Olive Oil



Directions:



You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium well??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don't drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it's feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again. 



That's it. Hope ya'll enjoy it.

P.S. Works pretty good with most smoked of grilled fishies...



Wade Hatten


----------

